# Video - Fiat Ducato fuel gauge problem solved



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

2001 Fiat Ducato with intermittent fault on fuel gauge.

Fuel gauge will randomly read zero fuel or full tank.

My fuel gauge would suddenly drop to zero for no reason. Even after I had just filled the tank. The 'low fuel' warning light still seemed to work normally. I can't confirm this. I'm guessing it still worked as the light wouldn't come on after filling but showed 'low fuel' at a predicted mileage.

This is just the first stage of this problem, luckily it worked for me.

Anyway, here's the video -






It was such an obvious problem.. and a very easy fix!

Hope it helps.

Dave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We had the same issue in our Laika, took ages to sort out, but had exactly the same solution to cure it, and a bit of duct tape to prevent it happening again, thoughtless design.


----------

